

Crysis-inspired Menu / Navigation - alexcheuk
http://alexcheuk.com/hovermenu/

======
SchizoDuckie
The big interaction problem that I always have with circle menu's like this is
that when you use it for the first time, without knowing how it works, it's
like mystery meat.

You click, drag, release mouse, something happens, too fast to see it, since
it auto-selected the link in the edge you dragged to, and opened it in a new
window. Now i've completely lost my context and have to do the same thing
again after I close the tab, Now i'm on a desktop, but on a tablet this would
be even more annoying.

I have this same UI on Snap Camera on my phone (try it, it's still awesome),
and i've seldom had such a love-hate relationship with a UI. The rate at which
you select something by accident, and unexpected behavior happens is just too
high.

------
sjonkedispe
I like it. Here's what would make it really useful to me: Hold Ctrl, highlight
wanted item using arrow keys, release Ctrl, corresponding action is performed.
If the menu is large, with a lot of items, allow Ctrl-<key> shortcuts. If I
could use this while never touching the mouse, I'd LOVE it.

------
DigitalSea
This is awesome. Seems to break all links on the page though. I tried clicking
the ribbon in the right hand side of the screen and the menu kept popping up.
Maybe triggering a stopPropagation event on page links should be all is needed
to fix it.

------
nutate
They've been around (documented) since 1969... not just since crysis...
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_menu](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_menu)

------
HamsterGuruns
Interesting..

That's fucking cool! Although it will be hard to put into practical use.

:)

~~~
alexcheuk
yea I know right...

I just wanted to make it for fun

~~~
computer
For what it's worth, a small bug report: the menu doesn't appear in the right
place if you click before having moved the mouse after loading the page
(Firefox); it appears in the top left corner.

------
djblue
That is freakin sweet!

